# Any Elk Sightings on the Wasatch Front?



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Ive been hiking every other day for the last month, lots of sign, no elk...any pointers?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Quit hiking and sit down and start glassing where you have been seeing sign.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

One problem is the elk sign you are seeing could be months old. So a few elk could look like many. 

Id also say some of the elk are lower and in the pines than you would normally look. In these areas you cant see them by glassing them up. You also cant sneak on them in the crusty snow so all you will see is tracks.

Good luck is all i can say


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

I see elk every time I go up! AS the buckmaster said, seeing and getting within range are two completely different thngs! Pray for more and new snow!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I got in them today was at full draw but never got a shot 20 yards with no shot, can you say thick!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice!

Sounds like the story of my elk hunting experiences over the last 10 years. I dont have a problem shooting a cow unless there is a bull in the group. Always pass and end up eating tag. If there isn't a bull in the group i cant get close enough for the shot or its to thick for a shot.

Elk are my akilies heel


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Nope...no elk left on the Wasatch. They have all been killed...haven't you read all the other threads about this herd being annihilated?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> Nope...no elk left on the Wasatch. They have all been killed...haven't you read all the other threads about this herd being annihilated?


Agreed, PM goofy elk and fill you in on the slaughter fest. Oh the humanity!


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the pointers, Ill be taking my bow for the last hike up tomor. lots of snow today so hopefully i locate a few cows or maybe a small herd..Best of luck to everyone else the end is near!!


----------



## silversurfer (Oct 30, 2011)

tonight on the way home saw 4 head just below the exixt for the cabins


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Heading up for the last hurrah.. Feelin' a bit lucky I suppose. Sometimes hunting is like that slow monster fishing spot..you know they're in there, you've already caught a few times before, but even if you don't get a lunker today it still beats sitting at home.


----------

